# 2013 Schedule of Gold Coast Local United Brewers (GoldCLUB)



## Damien13 (15/1/13)

Greetings Brewers!
Our 2013 monthly schedule looks like this;
Feb 8th – ‘Taste-Off’ - Bring a beer that was designed to be a particular style, and the club will blind taste test it.
Mar 8th – Pale Ale Comp – Bring a beer that has the words ‘Pale Ale’ in the title and we shall all judge.
Apr 12th – EXTREME brew Comp – Any beer that can considered ‘extreme’ qualifies for entry.
May 10th – No Theme- Possible Education night-Brennan Dependant!
Jun 14th - Beer Tainting – an Aroxa tainting kit will be purchased using funds from the kitty to teach us to place diacytal, acetylaldehyde, oxidised etc etc
Jul 12th – Champion Brew Month – Bring your best beer to be judged according to style by Brennan AND within the club.
Aug 9th – Stout & Porter – Bring your best Stout or Porter to enter the comp.
Sep 13th – Kit & Kilo – We get back to basics this month with the rule being only beers that are from a hopped tin and a kilo of dried stuff may be included. Yeast is your own choice however. Thank god.
Oct 11th– Lager Comp
Nov 8th – Social Night – No comp, just some good ol’ fashioned beer tasting!
Dec 13th – X-Mas Beer/Breakup meeting – Bring your best Chrissie beer, AND elect the new year’s office bearers.

Also, as was spoken about in our January Meeting, rather than collecting a lump sum membership payment, we shall collect a mandatory $5 per meeting which will entitle each of us to ONE raffle ticket. If you enter a beer into the raffle, this will give you an extra TWO tickets (three in total), and additional tickets can be purchased for the sum of a buck a ticket. However, I would like to stress the 5 smackos per meeting will be enforced with an iron fist… by Kegs our Seargeant at Arms  BAMMMM!
Happy Brewing everyone!
Damien


----------



## tricache (15/1/13)

Going to be an AWESOME year!!!!

Gold Club Represent!!


----------



## kevo (15/1/13)

Cheers Damien - looks great!

Kev


----------



## Damien13 (16/1/13)

yeeewwww!!!
Can't wait for the extreme month and the kit and kilo month.
Fun schedule designed by a great bunch of blokes!
BRING IT ON!


----------



## Nick JD (16/1/13)

The extreme brewing one is gonna be nuts.


----------



## Damien13 (16/1/13)

Yeah... I think most will go the Hops route... I am thinking of brewing outside the box.. just not sure what way to go?

High Alcohol????

Possibly a massive MIXTURE of hops... like a 15 hop hop bill???

or just bring out my framboise for a funky extreme?

Damn... I think I am missing something, all of this seems to have been done before.... I am tempted to use the Braumeister for evil rather than good and get a no sparge 19L batch from it. So maybe a halucinagenic Belgian?
Yeah... that's what I am missing from my extreme beer category.
Dodgy stuff that needs to come with a disclaimer like
'If you work in the mines... you might wanna check with Damo before sampling this'
 hehe
ideas anyone???


----------



## Nick JD (16/1/13)

A zero alcohol, zero flavour beer. Oh wait - that's Soda Water.

I heard that Zamil Jasselhoff fella (or whatever his name is) talk about doing a 100% spec malt brew once. Sick. Extreme? Not sure, although 100% carafa 3 would be extremely revolting.

Tiny batch size = good idea methinks. Prune beer taught me that.


----------



## Damien13 (16/1/13)

yeahhh I was taught that with my rasberry porter... also that all rasberry porters seem to taste same.
.
shit.


----------



## tricache (16/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> A zero alcohol, zero flavour beer. Oh wait - that's Soda Water.
> 
> I heard that Zamil Jasselhoff fella (or whatever his name is) talk about doing a 100% spec malt brew once. Sick. Extreme? Not sure, although 100% carafa 3 would be extremely revolting.
> 
> Tiny batch size = good idea methinks. Prune beer taught me that.


How is your lawn? You dumped it yet? :lol:

Extreme is going to be a tricky one I think...but going to have some crazy results!!

PS. You can put _anything _in your beer right? :lol:


----------



## Damien13 (16/1/13)

Yeah, I reckon as long as you can say it is extreme in some way shape or form then it can be popped in the comp.
I think I might dust off my old school 3V and do a half batch mega strong brett spiked ale. Maybe chuck in some coffee.
hmmmm gonna be fun!


----------



## Nick JD (16/1/13)

tricache said:


> How is your lawn? You dumped it yet? :lol:


Got brave an tipped it. Worst thing was ... it smelt amazing. Still very drinkable, but not something I want on tap in any volume.

Probably the key to wacky competitions is to think, "So I want a whole keg of this?"

I just had an idea for extreme brewing: make a 1L batch. That's _extremely _small.


----------



## Nick JD (16/1/13)

Bwahhh haaa ha.

*The Smallest Beer ... In the World*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 1.0
Total Grain (kg): 0.260
Total Hops (g): 3.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 32.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
0.250 kg Pilsner (96.15%)
0.010 kg Caraaroma (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
2.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*

1 grain of Whirlfloc
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes in a hanky.
Fermented at 20°C with a pinch of Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Damien13 (16/1/13)

now THAT would be interesting!!
BIAH
(Brew In A Hanky)


----------



## tricache (16/1/13)

:lol: I love the BIAH

The 1 grain of whirlfloc is great too


----------



## Damien13 (18/1/13)

I am thinking barley wine now for extreme... but is that extreme? hmmm probably not, as it is just a big style?!


----------



## Nick JD (18/1/13)

12% 120 IBUs VB? PoR and mousecage sawdust grain and warm 34/70?

For a hard earned thirst?


----------



## Damien13 (18/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> 12% 120 IBUs VB? PoR and mousecage sawdust grain and warm 34/70?
> 
> For a hard earned thirst?


heheh I have a feeling a lot of the extreme beers will be undrinkable...
Should the winner of this comp be a combo of most extreme + Most drinkable. Perhaps a rating out of 10 for each, then added together...
Your recipe would get a 10 out of 20 heheh


----------



## Damien13 (18/1/13)

ahhh I think I have decided.
Old Monster Jamil recipe for American Barley Wine.... will bottle most of it and keg the rest..... yikes....


----------



## Nick JD (18/1/13)

I'm seriously considering making something extremely tasteless.


----------



## tricache (18/1/13)

Extreme within reason...we don't want to kill anyone remember LMAO

*googles brewdog's ice distillation*


----------



## real_beer (18/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> The extreme brewing one is gonna be nuts.


I don't know where he lives but if beerdrinkingbob is a member you might have to drink your words.
As helles encouraged him to enter a comp just pray he didn't take it to heart & laid a few bottles down to mature & ripen while waiting for such an occassion to present itself.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66262-ball-bag-bitter/?hl=%2Bball+%2Bbag+%2Bbitter


----------



## Damien13 (30/1/13)

yikes....


----------

